# Mobility Aids/Odds & Ends to Make Life Easier



## ThatFatGirl (Mar 16, 2011)

www.amplestuff.com
www.livingxl.com 
Before ordering from livingxl.com, I'd check amazon.com to compare prices to make sure you're getting the best deal.

I assume everyone knows about the sites above already, but I thought it might be useful to offer some personal reviews of mobility aids for those who might need them or that care for someone that might need some assistance.

Since my bad back took a turn for the worse last year, I've become very well acquainted with and can recommend the following items:

Medline Bariatric Offset Handle Cane (Rated safe up to 500 lbs) 
$15.94 at Amazon.com Standard canes are only rated up to 300 lbs, so be sure to check the weight limit if you're picking up one at a drug store. Some of the reviews of this cane commented that it seemed heavy, but it has never been an issue for me.







"Bottom Buddy" Toilet tissue holder - a.k.a. the lifesaver
$41.99 at Amazon.com (you might find it cheaper elsewhere on the net) You must use moist flushable toilet wipes with this, dry tissue does not work. I think my back would be in a constant state of sprain without this.






Carex Safe Lock Raised Toilet Seat (Rated safe up to 500 lbs)
$39.99 at amazon.com When I decided I needed one of these immediately, I called drug and medical supply stores all over my area. They only stocked seats that went up to 300-350 lbs. This with the higher weight capacity had to be special ordered and in the end, walmart.com was able to order one and get it to me with free shipping to the store in two days. After all of my trouble to get the seat, I never used it, so I can't vouch for it. I switched to new pain meds that made a huge difference in my ability to bend at the waist and sit. I keep it in storage though just in case.






Lastly, since my husband would like as little to do with the cat litter box as possible, this little find has been a Godsend. 

Cat Litter Scoop with telescoping handle - extends to 30"
$12.99 + $10 shipping at catsrule.com I LOVE this thing! No stooping, no bending, and my kitty loves that her box is always clean (that last part's a guess).





My back has improved greatly, but I am constantly aware of how I move so as not to set it off. I use the Gopher 2 reaching tool to pick items up off the floor, but it's kind of a piece of crap in that the suction cups inevitably fall off and it has to be replaced ($10 in Target stores btw).

Anyone happy with some other product or tool they've been using and care to share?


----------

